
Lisp as an Alternative to Java – Faster, More Productive - pcr910303
http://www.norvig.com/java-lisp.html
======
abrax3141
Problem is, programming languages don't matter any longer. The constructs we
used to call programming languages are pretty much just used to script between
libraries now. So, the simplest language with the best libraries wins. Thus
Python, which is the modern BASIC.

